# Melbourne area?



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Im going to be down there from the 31st intill the 6th of jan. Where would be the best place to fish from shore ?? I got pleanty of tackle bec i fish all the time up here in va. Gonna have to find a nice two piece rod bec all i own are one pieces. Thanks in advance..............


----------



## riomar (May 15, 2005)

Brandon.. I think one piece rods work in Florida as well..  

Actually before the weather got nasty the Sebastian Inlet was doing rather well.. take a look at some of the recent posts and you should get a good feel for what bait and tackle has been producing. I personaly like to fish beaches just south of the Inlet to avoid the crowds and have had pretty good luck..


----------



## spoonman (Jun 27, 2004)

Are you going to be surf fishing or river fishing?


----------



## *BRANDON* (Dec 2, 2001)

Im going to fish the inlets and rivers. How about freshwater fishing is it anygood this time of year??


----------



## msethben (Nov 19, 2006)

If you are going to surf fish in the melbourne area be careful from Patrick AFB to Indiatlantic/Indian Harbor beach area. There are alot of Large Rocks just off the surf. Usually there is a posting as you go over the crossovers. One of my faviorate areas is melbourne beach at the spessard holland parks. There are no rocks there and it produces as well as any other beach. There have been many small pompano around there some whiting, but the bite has been slow. You may as well drive 15 more miles south to SI. I am learning slowly about the place. I only go on weekdays. I don't care enough to fight the crowds. Anyway, I hope this may help.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

wassup Brandon....ain't seen ya on the board for a while...ya been hittin the CBBT lately?


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

mel beach is a great spot if you hit any morning high tides. You just head 50 yds north of the catwalk and there's a nice deep pit that yeilds tons of whiting on good days. I've spent times there and come back 10 bull whiting. You just need to cast no more than past the wave break (25 yds max) and you're in like money.

Riverside, I love to hit the Mel beach pier. The pier is across the island from mel beach. It's about 2 min wlak from teh beach and has plenty of rock and fish. With the temps dropping the bite there might be a little slower for trout, reds, snook, etc. However, with the colder weather you could be able to pull out some nice 3lb snapper form the rocks with small fish or live shrimp.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

*BRANDON* said:


> Im going to fish the inlets and rivers. How about freshwater fishing is it anygood this time of year??


Check out "stick marsh" in Fellsmere..
Better bass fishing then Lake Okeechobee.


----------



## cpn_aaron (Apr 11, 2006)

VIC hasa point, stick marsh is a must this time of year as well. People are catching tons of big crappie. So bring an ultralight, get a tow bucket full of shiners, some beatle spinners, and rent a canoe. That place never fails in winter for some fun panfishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Brandon, shoot me a PM when you're on your way down here and I'll take you fishing.


----------



## msethben (Nov 19, 2006)

make that sixty yards from the catwalk, because you will have to go around me and my friends.


----------



## VICIII (Apr 8, 2005)

msethben said:


> make that sixty yards from the catwalk, because you will have to go around me and my friends.



North or south cat?


----------



## msethben (Nov 19, 2006)

The north catwalk at spessard north park. I believe that hole that was referred to is even with the end of the breakers furthest south condo. We go to that spot every other sunday at day break.


----------

